# Mangrove Madness



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Well this is a two day report. Yesterday I got Felix out and we hit up a variety of spots. But the fish of the day was Mangrove Snappers. I think we shot about 7-8 of them that day total. Including one monster 30" Mangrove I got on the second dive. Our last dive was pretty void of fish. Total for that day was 7-8 mangroves and 3 triggers.

Today I got AKcoastie out for his first gulf dives. We headed out and I ended up getting a stringer full of mangroves on the first dive. I got one trigger as well. Shawn was getting his bearings staight on his first gulf dive and ended the dive with a sheephead. He was unsure about the size and coloration of the fish since it was the first time he had seen the gulf water fishies. So he held off shooting something that ended up a case of mistaken identification. 

Our second dive was a search for lobster and I finally found three towards the end of the dive.

No pictures of the first days fish other than the bigger mangrove. Felix went home with all my other fish for that day.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice mess of fish.:toast


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice catch!! Was there many red snapper?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Death From Above (22/04/2010)*Nice catch!! Was there many red snapper?


I had to make sure to miss all the snapper just to shoot the mangroves. On each dive, I could have put 10-15 snappers in the boat of at least 20-25 lbs. With a few 30 lb monsters mixed it. The only limiting factor to how many I could have put in the boat is my bottom time limitation. Snappers are the dominate fish on every wreck/spot that I dive. I have to push them out of the way to see other fish.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow, another nice mangrove!

Yes, the first two spots on Tuesday were absolutelyloaded with red snapper. As Jon said, at times we were having to push tournament-sized red snapper out of the way to get a shot on the mangroves. 

My best fish was a mangrove about 25", but we saw one that had to be 36"... just HUGE. I never could get close to that one. I guess that's how it got so big.

Did you get your other gun working right Jon?


----------



## gulfwaterman (Nov 16, 2007)

nice haul!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *FelixH (22/04/2010)*
> Did you get your other gun working right Jon?


Nope, the trigger mechanism is shot. Going to search for a new trigger/handle to fix it.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good report! that's a good mess of fish and a studly mangrove! they eat better than any old ARS anyday plus you can keep more of them...


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Great to see you at the shop the other day, Telum. Glad to hear you and my buddy Felix slayed the mangroves. Those are some monsters.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Jon, that is one wicked Mango! The other ones are pretty good size too. Glad to see you're still getting out there and getting after them. Just wait until we can start slaying the hogs and bugs on the east coast, we're gonna need rebar tickle sticks and half-inch dia.spears to get the job done!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *flyingfishr (23/04/2010)*Jon, that is one wicked Mango! The other ones are pretty good size too. Glad to see you're still getting out there and getting after them. Just wait until we can start slaying the hogs and bugs on the east coast, we're gonna need rebar tickle sticks and half-inch dia.spears to get the job done!


Josh,

Me and you definitely need to set up a trip when we are both in the Carolinas. I'll still have my boat and will be getting out to learn the new waters. I am looking forward to finding some good spiny lobsters in the Atlantic.

When are you getting up there. I'll be up there May 1st.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

I hope to be out there no later than 1 August, so probably around December! We'll be diving together out there I can guarantee it, I'll be in the market for a boat in another year or so, so we'll have both states covered. It's going to be exciting getting out and exploring the new waters, wrecks and reefs....getting to know all the new sharks. I can't wait, especially because something about you seems to attract the toothy bastards. I saw a picture of a spiny from NC the other day that damn near covered an al-80....you need a lot of butter for a big boy like that! We'll be in touch to work out some slaying trips.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

And, for the record, I went diving with Jon Tuesday and didn't see ANY sharks. I hear that's a rare occurance with Jon... the boy must pack chum in his wetsuit or something!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *FelixH (23/04/2010)*And, for the record, I went diving with Jon Tuesday and didn't see ANY sharks. I hear that's a rare occurance with Jon... the boy must pack chum in his wetsuit or something!


I just tend to shoot a lot of nice big fish while underwater. So naturally they are attracted.:doh


----------



## bamaben (Oct 19, 2007)

Very Nice!!! I can't wait to try my new gun and hopefully have some pics and a good story to go with it.


----------



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow Jon. That pic makes my one Sheephead look even smaller. Thank you again. I had an awesome time. Thanks for sharing your knowledge with me. I am stoked to get back out there and hopefully get a few more fish this go around.

P.S. My wife told me I was full of crap when I told her the story about wrestling the snapper you gave me away from a 300lb bull shark. She laughed her ass off for about 30 minutes straight.


----------

